# Smug Villagers



## Amalthea (Apr 21, 2014)

I've got some pretty mixed feelings about the smug villagers. Their flirtatious nature makes me uncomfortable sometimes(I already have to deal with that enough in-game every time I try to go to the island... thanks Kapp'n), and I find their emotionally intimate and romantic dialogue to be... well, kind of exhausting in large quantities. They're certainly a unique character, that's for sure.

How do you feel about the smug villagers? Do you like this new personality type? Who are your favourite smug villagers?


----------



## Lurrdoc (Apr 21, 2014)

Haha, good ol' Kapp'n. I like smugs, though, I do notice how much more romantic they are with the opposite gender. It took me by surprise when I was playing my alternative character. It can be a good and a bad thing sometimes.


----------



## Lars (Apr 21, 2014)

Ed is a smug character and i find him really funny and unique


----------



## Leopardfire (Apr 21, 2014)

Welp, considering I got Lionel and Beardo as my starting smugs, I don't really get the romantic vibe some people get. I find what they say gentlemanly, not flirty.  

My two favorite smugs are Lopez and Curlos, who moved into Chrome today. <3


----------



## Hound00med (Apr 21, 2014)

They're fairly flirtacious to guys too, haha.. But I love my Eugene so much <3

Phil and Henry are epic Smugs too.. I love them to bits


----------



## aimeekitty (Apr 21, 2014)

I like it. I think it's funny when they flirt.


----------



## Ami Mercury (Apr 21, 2014)

I like them. But between the two new personalities, I prefer Uchis. I love how tomboyish they are!

My favorite Smug is Hans!


----------



## Ras (Apr 21, 2014)

I don't like the flirtatious element. They just annoy me in general. "A package for me? Is it something really good, old dog?"  How the $&@# should I know?  I don't have any left and will only get another if Alpine needs their PWPs, and I generally don't like their PWPs anyway.


----------



## Bambath (Apr 21, 2014)

I like Smugs, they're probably my favorites. They seem pretty different from the other types, and I don't mind the bits of flirting much. (it's funny to share with other people sometimes, and they leave the greatest letters xD)

I'd say my favorite Smug is Jacques. Then again, he's the only one I've had before, and since the beginning of my game (besides Beardo, he was ok but I didn't like him enough to keep him)


----------



## tamagotchi (Apr 21, 2014)

Smugs are my favorites! Personally, I'm a sucker for romance. It's kind of pitiful, haha. I really like their dialogue, one moment they'll be very inspirational, the next they'll be spurting cheesy dialogue to everyone. Their letters are pretty cool, too.


----------



## Amalthea (Apr 21, 2014)

Ras said:


> I don't like the flirtatious element. They just annoy me in general. "A package for me? Is it something really good, old dog?"  How the $&@# should I know?  I don't have any left and will only get another if Alpine needs their PWPs, and I generally don't like their PWPs anyway.


LOL! Talking to them too much tends to make me a bit irritable, as well. They're so sentimental and they romanticize everything... why can't I just have a simple, casual conversation?!


----------



## Mayor TB (Apr 21, 2014)

I think it's kinda cute how they can flirt w/ you.


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 21, 2014)

I love them. I think they're charming, and if I'm in a bad mood, I talk to either the smugs, or my peppy (Carmen) and it cheers me up a little. 

But Pietro made a rude comment to me about a piece of furniture I brought him and it literally SHOCKED me. It wasn't even that bad, something like "you weren't listening, lets try this again and see if you'll get it right this time". I have had a grudge against him for that for a few days now, IDK how to explain it. XD It was just so weirdly out of character for him to scold me like that.


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 21, 2014)

I personally like them. Julian is my favorite, probably.


----------



## Saphy (Apr 21, 2014)

They're my second favourite after crankies, I find their "flirting" really light and innocent, it's just goofy and funny to me lol.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Apr 21, 2014)

I never really noticed the smugs tendency to flirt until today.I'm a guy but I have a female mayor in one of my towns so I just thought it was kind of funny but I could see where a female player would feel uncomfortable.Overall I like the smugs and their eccentricities.I have Lionel,Tex(as seen below),Quillson and Marshal in my towns and they're all equally weird and flaky.


----------



## Ras (Apr 21, 2014)

That's when they ask for something like a 1x1 piece of furniture and you give them a 1x2.  Marshal pulled that with me, but he wasn't a favorite so I laughed it off. It does kind of hurt when the uchis say, "This guy again? Can't you just leave me alone?"  I don't speak to Phoebe too many times a day so I don't have to hear that.


----------



## Amalthea (Apr 21, 2014)

LyraVale said:


> I love them. I think they're charming, and if I'm in a bad mood, I talk to either the smugs, or my peppy (Carmen) and it cheers me up a little.
> 
> But Pietro made a rude comment to me about a piece of furniture I brought him and it literally SHOCKED me. It wasn't even that bad, something like "you weren't listening, lets try this again and see if you'll get it right this time". I have had a grudge against him for that for a few days now, IDK how to explain it. XD It was just so weirdly out of character for him to scold me like that.


Wow, I've never heard that dialogue before! That does seem a little shocking for a smug character. But it's true to their personality's namesake.


----------



## Titi (Apr 21, 2014)

They're my favorite personality in NL. 
I love how they talk about comic books and anime hahaha, and trains!
And I love that they can be a little harsh and rude to you at times, like a very close friend could be.
In WW I liked the crankies better.
But they're too mellow now.


----------



## Ras (Apr 21, 2014)

They say the thing about sitting on your lap to guys, too. Yeah, Hippeaux, that's just not going to work for me. Hippos be big.


----------



## Amalthea (Apr 21, 2014)

I actually vastly prefer how the other personality types have mellowed out compared to previous games. In previous games, my villagers were so harsh and blunt that eventually I got to a point where I just ignored them completely and went on with my day because I couldn't be bothered to stand around and be constantly insulted by all my neighbours. Now, the snooty and cranky personalities seem to have been fleshed out a bit more, and it feels more realistic and immersive. There's more depth to their character and less emotional intensity. The smugs are the polar opposite of that; TOO much emotional intensity! I guess it's just not my preference.


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 21, 2014)

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 41618



Oh my! I've had 3 smugs in town at once, and none of them ever said this to me! TBH, I'm a little jealous!


----------



## poliwag0 (Apr 21, 2014)

I don't have one, but once I had Julian in my campsite. He kept telling me to "beat the Julian" so I killed him with an axe.


----------



## Titi (Apr 21, 2014)

I mean come on, smugs are basically nerds with high self esteem, what's not to love. LOL.


----------



## estypest (Apr 21, 2014)

Love my smugs, ahah, enjoy having three around in my main town .. Marshal / Julian / Colton, even if they do say the same things.. (to be dutifully repeated by Zell in my second town). Great character design though, and nice to have something new and different to the other personalities.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Apr 21, 2014)

Love the smugs. Seriously the best personality ever. They're funny, sweet, fun to be around, and I find their flirtatiousness adorable. They're the most unique personality IMO. Plus I love most of their designs. Kyle, Marshal, Graham, Chadder, Julian, Colton, Ed, Eugene, Henry, Kidd, Jacques, and many more have awesome designs.


----------



## itzafennecfox (Apr 21, 2014)

They're one of my least favorites. Their personality is so flirty and pretentious that I just don't like it.


----------



## Enjin (Apr 21, 2014)

Smug villagers are amusing. Their comments when they're over visiting your house sort of creep me out once in a while but other than that they're pretty funny. It's also really cute how they nerd out over trains, or talk to you passionately about their prized bottle cap collection after they compliment how good you look today.

But yeah their PWPs sorta stink though. "Hey Mayor! I think our town could use a statue." Yes, I definitely think our town could use a gigantic red boot. And a sphinx, let me just work that in no problem.


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 21, 2014)

Enjin said:


> Yes, I definitely think our town could use a gigantic red boot. And a sphinx, let me just work that in no problem.



Haha, yes! I forgot about the PWP...are those smug ones? Eek. 
It's true though, they are cute nerds...so it's easy to feel a real friendship with them if you're kinda nerdy yourself. Which I am.


----------



## PopteenPrincess (Apr 21, 2014)

i like smugs but they make me upset because boys cant be that cute irl
plus it must be REALLY annoying to girl characters that don't like boys at all omg

i personally rank them near the higher end of the spectrum because they're cute and i love them and i wish i could hang out with julian irl


----------



## Piroshi (Apr 21, 2014)

They're one of my least favorites. They sound exactly like all the guys who've tried hitting on me online. There are a few I don't mind though. I love Julian to death despite him being a smug. He seems like someone who would be really popular for his looks, but once you get to know him he's actually a lame dork. Eugene's pretty cool too, and I haven't been too bothered by Colton so far (but I also avoid talking to him much). So they manage to avoid being my absolute least favorite personality just because there are some that don't bother me. Before I got Julian I absolutely _hated_ them though, but he changed my mind.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 21, 2014)

RetroT said:


> Smugs are my favorites! Personally, I'm a sucker for romance. It's kind of pitiful, haha. I really like their dialogue, one moment they'll be very inspirational, the next they'll be spurting cheesy dialogue to everyone. Their letters are pretty cool, too.



Pretty much this. I've been waiting for AC to become a dating sim, and smugs and the new crankies are the closest I get to it.
That being said, however, it severely cuts the smugs I'll allow in my town. I refuse to have anyone I don't want flirting with me, aka Beardo/Quillson/Rodney/etc. Because, with that factor and no ability to turn them down, I'd just feel nauseated.



Faery said:


> I actually vastly prefer how the other personality types have mellowed out compared to previous games. In previous games, my villagers were so harsh and blunt that eventually I got to a point where I just ignored them completely and went on with my day because I couldn't be bothered to stand around and be constantly insulted by all my neighbours. Now, the snooty and cranky personalities seem to have been fleshed out a bit more, and it feels more realistic and immersive. There's more depth to their character and less emotional intensity. The smugs are the polar opposite of that; TOO much emotional intensity! I guess it's just not my preference.



If by "fleshed out" you mean "gutted beyond all repair", then okay. If by "immersive" you mean "literally everyone says the same lines", then okay. How the hell do you have depth with LESS emotional intensity? You don't. It's not immersive at all. They absolutely destroyed all traces of interesting dialogue with NL, to the point where Hamphrey used the same 3 lines 6 times in a row to try to buy my regal sofa yesterday.

I'm sorry if I sound harsh/offensive, and don't get me wrong because I DO actually like the cranky changes, but the snooties are far, FAR beyond snooty and more like whiny *****es who don't have an ounce of backbone to them, unlike their regal former selves. Crankies got a nice soft side which I like, however, but dialogue as a whole in this game is a disgrace and Nintendo should be so ashamed of themselves, but we all know they aren't.

Anyway, that's offtopic and merely my opinion. I just feel very strongly about it, lol. 

Like I said previously, I really love it when certain smugs flirt with me, but since it's not actually a dating sim and they made really ugly/grody/gross smugs, it cuts down on the ones I actually want.


----------



## Amalthea (Apr 21, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> If by "fleshed out" you mean "gutted beyond all repair", then okay. If by "immersive" you mean "literally everyone says the same lines", then okay. How the hell do you have depth with LESS emotional intensity? You don't. It's not immersive at all. They absolutely destroyed all traces of interesting dialogue with NL, to the point where Hamphrey used the same 3 lines 6 times in a row to try to buy my regal sofa yesterday.
> 
> I'm sorry if I sound harsh/offensive, and don't get me wrong because I DO actually like the cranky changes, but the snooties are far, FAR beyond snooty and more like whiny *****es who don't have an ounce of backbone to them, unlike their regal former selves. Crankies got a nice soft side which I like, however, but dialogue as a whole in this game is a disgrace and Nintendo should be so ashamed of themselves, but we all know they aren't.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you and I have had very different experiences with the series! I find that there is more variation in the lines in New Leaf as opposed to the dialogue in previous games. In the gamecube specifically, all the snooty villagers were constantly degrading, insulting, harsh, cruel, judgmental, and rude. Their personality was very polarized towards that point. In New Leaf, I find that the snooties have since mellowed and are more realistic with their personality as opposed to being aggressive and unapproachable constantly. They are more self-aware of their flaws and of their pretentious nature, and I hear them talk more about their backstories and their interests in a less ego-boosting braggart kind of way. They seem more three-dimensional and dynamic to me in this game than they ever have before.

I really really like the dialogue in this game, personally! There's so much more to the villagers than I have seen in any other game. I love when they talk about their memories and their childhoods and their experiences. I never saw that in previous games.


----------



## Ami Mercury (Apr 21, 2014)

Faery said:


> Sounds like you and I have had very different experiences with the series! I find that there is more variation in the lines in New Leaf as opposed to the dialogue in previous games. In the gamecube specifically, all the snooty villagers were constantly degrading, insulting, harsh, cruel, judgmental, and rude. Their personality was very polarized towards that point. In New Leaf, I find that the snooties have since mellowed and are more realistic with their personality as opposed to being aggressive and unapproachable constantly. They are more self-aware of their flaws and of their pretentious nature, and I hear them talk more about their backstories and their interests in a less ego-boosting braggart kind of way. They seem more three-dimensional and dynamic to me in this game than they ever have before.
> 
> I really really like the dialogue in this game, personally! There's so much more to the villagers than I have seen in any other game. I love when they talk about their memories and their childhoods and their experiences. I never saw that in previous games.



Same!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 21, 2014)

Faery said:


> Sounds like you and I have had very different experiences with the series! I find that there is more variation in the lines in New Leaf as opposed to the dialogue in previous games. In the gamecube specifically, all the snooty villagers were constantly degrading, insulting, harsh, cruel, judgmental, and rude. Their personality was very polarized towards that point. In New Leaf, I find that the snooties have since mellowed and are more realistic with their personality as opposed to being aggressive and unapproachable constantly. They are more self-aware of their flaws and of their pretentious nature, and I hear them talk more about their backstories and their interests in a less ego-boosting braggart kind of way. They seem more three-dimensional and dynamic to me in this game than they ever have before.
> 
> I really really like the dialogue in this game, personally! There's so much more to the villagers than I have seen in any other game. I love when they talk about their memories and their childhoods and their experiences. I never saw that in previous games.



Oh wait. I should probably mention I never played GC, and only played WW -- I can't actually attest to the differences there, and I don't even entirely remember what they were like in WW since it's been so long. That complaint of mine is more general, since WW makes me feel kinda sick to touch cause it lags horribly and the graphics are... Well... Uh... Too old for me now haha. 

From what I remember, snooties in WW were perfect, but do keep in mind that could be nostalgia. It's very hard to recall. And yeah as I said never played GC so can't attest to that either, though I heard there's some emulators? I might go look for one to see if I could try it out...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, and memories/childhood/etc is great, but what boils my blood is the very very limited amount of dialogue. I didn't necessarily mean the quality was bad I suppose (except for snooties), I meant the quantity. Sorry, I got a little heated there 8P


----------



## Ami Mercury (Apr 21, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> Oh wait. I should probably mention I never played GC, and only played WW -- I can't actually attest to the differences there, and I don't even entirely remember what they were like in WW since it's been so long. That complaint of mine is more general, since WW makes me feel kinda sick to touch cause it lags horribly and the graphics are... Well... Uh... Too old for me now haha.
> 
> From what I remember, snooties in WW were perfect, but do keep in mind that could be nostalgia. It's very hard to recall. And yeah as I said never played GC so can't attest to that either, though I heard there's some emulators? I might go look for one to see if I could try it out...
> 
> ...



Don't forget though. Quality is MUCH better than Quantity.


----------



## Darumy (Apr 21, 2014)

On the discussion at hand, I agree with Shirohibiki that the dialogue, especially for crankies, has been kind of gutted. At the same time I do think that the personalities aren't as hilariously polarized. While I do like that in some ways, I remember feeling kind of odded out. I felt like someone on the dev team just went "we need to make this game more positive and nobody should be really mean" and that's just what happened. Snooties lost their royalty and crankies lost their bite.

It's just a very weird thing to me. Actually kind of eerie for personal reasons ahaha; I do enjoy the adorable sweet side of crankies in ACNL though.


I used to dislike snooties quite a bit despite my complaint though. And on another note, I detest what they did to the normal personality in NL. They're so...meek, dreary, and I'd probably think they have some kind of special snowflake syndrome going on if I met them in real life. They were sweethearts before and my favorite female persona but I'm pretty sure they fall last in this game for me orz.


On topic, I like them because they're a good idea for a personality. I think they're cute in game 50 part cringecute 50 part just because playboys. I'm pretty sure I would slap the ever loving hell out of them if they translated to real life though, or at least be incredibly irritated at them.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 21, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> Don't forget though. Quality is MUCH better than Quantity.



This _is_ true, but when you have 5 towns and have to hear the same **** on each copy, it gets... Old. ):


----------



## Amalthea (Apr 21, 2014)

Darumy said:


> On the discussion at hand, I agree with Shirohibiki that the dialogue, especially for crankies, has been kind of gutted. At the same time I do think that the personalities aren't as hilariously polarized. While I do like that in some ways, I remember feeling kind of odded out. I felt like someone on the dev team just went "we need to make this game more positive and nobody should be really mean" and that's just what happened. Snooties lost their royalty and crankies lost their bite.
> 
> It's just a very weird thing to me. Actually kind of eerie for personal reasons ahaha; I do enjoy the adorable sweet side of crankies in ACNL though.
> 
> ...


I agree with you about the normal personalities! They're so self-deprecating and meek in this game, it upsets me. Why is that considered a "normal" female character? Sounds a little fishy to me...

I also feel the same way about the smugs. Actually, that's probably why they make me so uncomfortable. I might be biased because I've met guys JUST like them in real life--I've heard some of the smug dialogue spoken by guys in real life word-for-word! They're SUCH a type... they can be amusing and fun as a fictional character, but that personality does not translate well to reality, at least in my experience.


----------



## DeMarzi (Apr 21, 2014)

The love poems they send you in the mail are hilarious. I wish I would have kept some that Eugene sent me before he moved away!


----------



## trea (Apr 21, 2014)

This is an interesting thread because I just assumed that most people liked smug villagers (the example being Marshal). I don't have any in my town anymore because they would always be my least favorites and I never wanted to talk to them. I just prefer to hear lazies talk about food and normals be lovely and nice without the sometimes awkward smug dialogue.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Apr 21, 2014)

I like smugs. They are charming. And being flirted with is awesome.


----------



## Amalthea (Apr 21, 2014)

trea said:


> This is an interesting thread because I just assumed that most people liked smug villagers (the example being Marshal). I don't have any in my town anymore because they would always be my least favorites and I never wanted to talk to them. I just prefer to hear lazies talk about food and normals be lovely and nice without the sometimes awkward smug dialogue.


I'll tell ya, having a smug in your town when you're trying to cycle a villager out gets very exhausting very fast. I just want to hear about any moving rumours... please stop making me sit through six chat bubbles of you talking about trains and how much I remind you of cucumbers X____x


----------



## trea (Apr 21, 2014)

Faery said:


> I'll tell ya, having a smug in your town when you're trying to cycle a villager out gets very exhausting very fast. I just want to hear about any moving rumours... please stop making me sit through six chat bubbles of you talking about trains and how much I remind you of cucumbers X____x


Oh my goodness I know what you are talking about! I talked to mine alll of the time too because Stonehenge was the last public works project that I really wanted.. that took forever >.< (but I finally got it!).


----------



## Hirisa (Apr 21, 2014)

I like smugs, as long as they're Shep, Graham, Rodney, Lopez, Tex or Zell. The rest can shove off.


----------



## Blockmayus (Apr 21, 2014)

How I feel about a Smug villager REALLY depends on what they look like.

For example, I remember having Beardo in my town months ago and a lot of things about what he looked like really reminded me of my dad. I assumed he was going to be Cranky because of what he looked like and I tought that would be cute (Since Cranky villagers can be quite fatherly), but the seocnd I heard the more high-pitched smug voice I just button-mashed the whole conversation and ran away, never to talk to him again (I would only kinda button-mash trough his pings for the chance of PWPs but nothing else). I already knew what smugs acted like and there was NO WAY in earth I was going to let him get all flirty with me :l

Meanwhile, having small cute angry little Marshal try to be all smooth is endearingly hilarious!

But In general I have to say I like the personality


----------



## Ami Mercury (Apr 21, 2014)

I really like the of the Smugs. The ones I like are:
Hans, Lionel, Julian, Tex, Hippeux, Ken, Lucha, Pietro, Eugene, and Kyle.


----------



## Tinkalila (Apr 21, 2014)

I used to dislike the smugs because they heavily enforce gender roles. But I have heard that when someone new is moving in, they occasionally say "I wonder if it's a girl... Or a boy, I suppose!" or something like that. That kind of represents them as more flexible and not really gender normative at all. So I've grown to like them! I've got Julian and Marshal in my town, and although I'm not absolutely in love with Marshal, I'm really happy with Julian and I want to get Lucha!


----------



## Blockmayus (Apr 21, 2014)

Tinkalila said:


> I used to dislike the smugs because they heavily enforce gender roles. But I have heard that when someone new is moving in, they occasionally say "I wonder if it's a girl... Or a boy, I suppose!" or something like that. That kind of represents them as more flexible and not really gender normative at all. So I've grown to like them! I've got Julian and Marshal in my town, and although I'm not absolutely in love with Marshal, I'm really happy with Julian and I want to get Lucha!



As a guy I can definitively assure you that, back in my old town, Marshal did call me "shorty" when I said that word was used for your "special someone", compliment how nice my nose was and how he would get lost in my eyes, promise to protect me, send me some of his super cheesy letters and visit my house quite often, so smugs definitively dont seem to care about gender and I LOVE IT!


----------



## Capella (Apr 21, 2014)

I kinda like them, but I find their voice the second worst out of the male voices .-.


----------



## Clefable (Apr 22, 2014)

My first impression of smug villagers was Lionel. Needless to say, I didn't think very much of them after that. Their personalities kind of remind me of some people that I dislike irl...I do have Julian as a permanent resident in my second town though, and I'm okay with him.


----------

